# How to modify web page?



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

A long time ago(10 years) I made a web page about my grandfather who was a writer.I was using simple free software called "WebDwarf" and my web page was very basic, containing just text and a few photos. When I look at it now it's so outdated and I would like to change a few things and make it more up to date. Could anyone recommend something free and simple for that task?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I think there are now web sites that offer free html templates that you can modify. Just google for 'html templates'.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

I found plenty of free templates but I need some instructions as well. Is it possible to just copy-paste from my old web page?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Contact your hosting providers - they almost certainly will have a website build platform available.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

JiminSA said:


> Contact your hosting providers - they almost certainly will have a website build platform available.


They don,t exist any more.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Well take a look at Kompozer, I used them years back and they were very good.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

JiminSA said:


> Well take a look at Kompozer, I used them years back and they were very good.


Thanks mate, I will try that!


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

There is a slight problem with my web page as IP who provided me with the space and url doesn't exist any more. How am I supposed to edit it without a password and user name(forgot them both, it was 10 years ago)?


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

If you haven't got access to the site you will have to clone the site to a new host.

You can clone the site to your local machine for editing with httrack available from https://www.httrack.com/ then you can make the changes and upload it to your new host.

Your biggest challenge will be changing your nameservers to point to a new host if you don't know the login to your domain registrars controls.


----------



## zvone (May 22, 2003)

Can I just delete previous page and make a new one? It looks to me as a more simple solution.


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Only if you have access to the server which you don't.


----------

